# Closed Beta Einladungen



## Kerkilabro (27. Juni 2014)

gehen heute raus für das kommende Addon Warlords of Draenor.
Quelle: Warlords of Draenor Beta beginnt heute! – World of Warcraft


----------



## sebnitschke (27. Juni 2014)

Grad bei buffed gelesen, dass es keine Einladungen geben wird, sondern einfach freigeschaltete accounts. 
Kann man wohl bei Ballte.net sehen.
Also Vorsicht mit Einladungskeys.


----------

